# Ανάβω vs βάζω φωτιά



## Vagabond

Σε μένα η διαφοροποίηση φαίνεται αυθαίρετη, αλλά είναι από αυτά που έχω την αίσθηση ότι με δέρνει native speaker's ignorance. 

Λέμε: Ανάβω ένα σπίρτο. Αλλά: Βάζω φωτιά στην βενζίνη. Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν ότι "ανάβουμε" αυτά που έχουν τα ίδια την ιδιότητα να προκαλούν τη φωτιά, που αυτοαναφλέγονται ρε παιδί μου, πχ, σπίρτο, γκαζάκι, φωτιά (...of course), κλπ, αλλά "βάζουμε φωτιά" σε όσα χρειάζονται... σπρώξιμο - βενζίνες, ξύλα, χαρτιά, ανθρώπους (γκρρρ) κλπ. Το σκέφτηκα και χάρηκα.

Έλα όμως που το κερί, το φιτίλι, τον πυρσό τα ανάβουμε (μου κόπηκε η χαρά). Έχει κανένας καλός άνθρωπος κανέναν κανόνα πρόχειρο, ή είναι όντως ψιλοαυθαίρετη η διάκριση τελικά..;


----------



## balgior

Γεια σου Vagabond! 

Περίεργη η απορία σου... Νομίζω έχει μια βάση ο διαχωρισμός που κάνεις, αλλά το παράκανες κι εσυ...  Δηλαδή γιατί να είναι ή "ανάβω" κάτι ή του "βάζω φωτιά"; Δεν μπορεί να είναι "ανάβω" τα πάντα, αλλά "βάζω φωτιά" μόνο σε όσα για να τα "ανάψω" πρέπει να πάρω φωτιά από κάπου αλλού; 

Πολλές φορές, βέβαια, προκύπτει και διαφορετικό νοήμα, ανάλογα με τη χρήση:

_Ανάβω ένα σπίρτο. (κατά τα γνωστά)
Βάζω φωτιά σε (ή ανάβω) ένα σπίρτο με τον αναπτήρα. (παίρνω φωτιά από κάπου αλλού)

Ανάβω έναν αναπτήρα. (τσαφφφ...)
Βάζω φωτιά σε έναν αναπτήρα. (μπαααμ!)
_
Βέβαια, μερικές εκφράσεις έχουν επικρατήσει:

_Ανάβω ένα τσιγάρο, να ντουμανιάσει η πλάση.
Βάζω φωτιά σε ένα δάσος.

_Δεν συνηθίζεται να λέμε:
_
Βάζω φωτιά σε ένα τσιγάρο.
Ανάβω ένα δάσος._

Όχι ότι δεν μπορούν να σχηματιστούν προτάσεις, αλλά αλλάζει το νόημα ή απλά δε συνηθίζεται.
_
Βάζω φωτιά σε ένα τσιγάρο, αφού το περιλούσω με ασετόν. (Μη με ρωτάς γιατί να κάνει κανείς κάτι τέτοιο)_

Τέλος πάντων, αν εξαιρέσεις κάποιες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας, με τη μόνη διαφορά ότι για να βάλεις κάπου φωτιά θα πρέπει να την πάρεις από αλλού, ενώ το "ανάβω" μου φαίνεται πιο γενικό.


----------



## Vagabond

balgior said:


> για να βάλεις κάπου φωτιά θα πρέπει να την πάρεις από αλλού, ενώ το "ανάβω" μου φαίνεται πιο γενικό.


Γεια σου βρε balgior, και σα να μου φαίνεται ότι βλέπω φως στην άκρη του τούνελ! Σαν καλά μας τα λες... 


balgior said:


> _Ανάβω ένα τσιγάρο, να ντουμανιάσει η πλάση_


Και εδώ μας τα λες ωραιότατα 

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## balgior

> Γεια σου βρε balgior, και σα να μου φαίνεται ότι βλέπω φως στην άκρη του τούνελ! Σαν καλά μας τα λες...


Καλά, δεν ξέρω κιόλας. Μια πρόχειρη προσέγγιση ήταν. Θα το "φιλοσοφήσω" λίγο ακόμη κι αν προκύψει κάτι...



> _Ανάβω ένα τσιγάρο, να ντουμανιάσει η πλάση_
> 
> 
> 
> Και εδώ μας τα λες ωραιότατα
Click to expand...

Εεε, τι εννοείς; Εγώ δεν ξέρω τίποτα!


----------



## ireney

Δεν το έχω φιλοσοφήσει ούτε κι εγώ αλλά νομίζω ότι με εξαίρεση το τσιγάρο (και τα πούρα και τις πίπες κπ) ανάβουμε ό,τι έχει από μόνο του την ιδιότητα να βγάζει φωτιές και βάζουμε φωτιά σε ό,τι εύφλεκτο.
Γενικά άλλωστε, το ανάβω το χρησιμοποιούμε ως "ξεκινώ" κάτι. Ανάβω το φως, την τηλεόραση, τη μηχανή... 
Λέω τώρα.


----------



## balgior

Με μια δεύτερη σκέψη, μου φαίνεται (για να το κάνω λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένο) ότι τα χρησιμοποιούμε ως εξής:

Βάζω φωτιά:
μεταδίδω τη φλόγα μιας πηγής σε ένα άλλο αντικείμενο.

Ανάβω:
α) γενικά προκαλώ ανάφλεξη με κάποιον τρόπο. Π.χ. τα σπίρτα με το σπιρτόκουτο, τα ξερόχορτα με μεγεθυντικό φακο, το προσάναμα με αναπτήρα κλπ.
β) μεταφορικά: πχ αντι να πούμε "ανάβω τα ξύλα στο τζάκι" λέμε "ανάβω το τζάκι" (έχει να κάνει λίγο και μ' αυτό που λέει η ireney "ξεκινώ" κάτι - δεν λαμπαδιάζουμε το ίδιο το τζάκι!).

Πάντως, αν και μου φαίνεται γενικά να στέκουν, σκέφτομαι κάποια παραδείγματα που δεν ακολουθούν τους παραπάνω αυτοσχέδιους κανόνες, οπότε θα έλεγα ότι εμπειρικά αν το πας θα οδηγηθείς σε ασφαλέστερα συμπεράσματα. Είναι και η ώρα δύσκολη και μπορεί να λέω και κοτσάνες; 

Άιντε, ύπνο Vagabond!


----------



## Vagabond

Καμία κοτσάνα! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο. Είναι από αυτά που τα λέω αυτόματα χωρίς να ξέρω τι κανόνες ακολουθούν και αν, οπότε βρέθηκα σε φάση να πρέπει να εξηγήσω και... ουπς! Νά'στε καλά βρε παιδιά.


----------



## epam

*Ανάβω*: Δημιουργώ φωτιά, προκαλώ ανάφλεξη.

*Βάζω*: Έχω ήδη ανάψει την φωτιά (είναι έτοιμη, προυπάρχει) και την μεταδίδω κάπου αλλου. Κοινώς χαρακτηρίζει μία εγκληματική πράξη (π.χ. έβαλε φωτιά στο δάσος, έβαλε φωτιά στο κατάστημα)

Υπάρχει ακόμη και το *πέρνω* φωτιά, το οποίο δηλώνει οτι:
- έχει γίνει αυτοανάφλεξη απο ορισμένους λόγους
- η φωτιά προυπήρχε και στην συνέχεια έκαψε κάτι (το οποίο αναφερόμαστε)
- είναι άγνωστο αν προκαλέσθηκε από εγκληματική πράξη. Σημαντικό είναι οτι *κάτι *πηρε φωτιά

Γνώμη μου.

Epam


----------



## pulcinella

epam said:


> *Ανάβω*: Δημιουργώ φωτιά, προκαλώ ανάφλεξη.
> 
> *Βάζω*: Έχω ήδη ανάψει την φωτιά (είναι έτοιμη, προυπάρχει) και την μεταδίδω κάπου αλλου. Κοινώς χαρακτηρίζει μία εγκληματική πράξη (π.χ. έβαλε φωτιά στο δάσος, έβαλε φωτιά στο κατάστημα)


Συμφωνώ με epam ότι βαζω φωτιά υποδεικνύει συνήθως εγκληματική πράξη. Επιπλέον μπορεί να υποδείξει φωτιά μεγαλύτερης διάστασης σε σχέση με τη φλόγα που υπάρχει σε ένα σπίρτο ή σε μια λάμπα, πχ, "βαζω φωτιά στα χόρτα που μαζεψα". Νομίζω πως υποδεικνύει σκοπούς καταστροφής, πχ "βαζω φωτιά στα χόρτα για να τα καταστρέψω" σε αντίθεση με "ανάβω φωτιά στο τζάκι".

Στα αγγλικά υπάρχει η ίδια διαφορά: "to light" or "to turn on" - "to put fire"


----------



## balgior

epam said:


> Κοινώς χαρακτηρίζει μία εγκληματική πράξη (π.χ. έβαλε φωτιά στο δάσος, έβαλε φωτιά στο κατάστημα)


 Αχ αυτή η τηλεόραση... Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, όποιοσδήποτε "κομίζει"  ΣΎμπακτους ΔΊσκους p), θα πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστον 5 εκατομμύρια σε ελβετική τράπεζα...


pulcinella said:


> Συμφωνώ με epam ότι βαζω φωτιά υποδεικνύει συνήθως εγκληματική πράξη.


Εγώ πάλι διαφωνώ ρε παιδιά... Αν πάμε να ερμηνεύσουμε τη γλώσσα με βάση την εκάστοτε νομοθεσία... καήκαμε!  Αν "βάλω φωτιά" στα κάρβουνα αντί να τα "ανάψω", θα με πάνε "μέσα"; 


> Επιπλέον μπορεί να υποδείξει φωτιά μεγαλύτερης διάστασης σε σχέση με τη φλόγα που υπάρχει σε ένα σπίρτο ή σε μια λάμπα, πχ, "βαζω φωτιά στα χόρτα που μαζεψα".


Κι αν βάλω φωτιά στο φυτίλι; Ούτε καν φλόγα δε θα έχει...


> Νομίζω πως υποδεικνύει σκοπούς καταστροφής


Ε φωτιά είναι... Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Όσο να' ναι, το κατιτίς της θα το καταστρέψει... Τώρα, αν κάτι κάηκε ηθελημένα ή κατα λάθος, είναι ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό θέμα!

Σταματάω εδώ γιατί νομίζω ότι θα φάω ξύλο στο τέλος...


----------



## epam

balgior said:


> Αχ αυτή η τηλεόραση... Με αυτό το σκεπτικό, όποιοσδήποτε "κομίζει"  ΣΎμπακτους ΔΊσκους p), θα πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστον 5 εκατομμύρια σε ελβετική τράπεζα...



E.. τότε να την κλείσουμε γιατί μας αποσπά την προσοχή και δεν μπορούμε να κατανοήσουμε τι λένε οι άλλοι στα forums.


Ε!! Καλά και γώ είπα κοινώς, δεν είπα εντελώς. Αν ήμουν κατηγορηματικός στην άποψή μου θα το είχα διατυπώσει κάπως διαφορετικά.  Αλλά και πάλι είσαι σωστός στην άποψή σου, αν βάλεις φωτιά στα κάρβουνα δεν σε καθηστά εγκληματία, απλά δεν το βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται με αυτό το τρόπο.


----------



## pulcinella

balgior said:


> Εγώ πάλι διαφωνώ ρε παιδιά... Αν πάμε να ερμηνεύσουμε τη γλώσσα με βάση την εκάστοτε νομοθεσία... καήκαμε!  Αν "βάλω φωτιά" στα κάρβουνα αντί να τα "ανάψω", θα με πάνε "μέσα";
> 
> Κι αν βάλω φωτιά στο φυτίλι; Ούτε καν φλόγα δε θα έχει...
> 
> Ε φωτιά είναι... Δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Όσο να' ναι, το κατιτίς της θα το καταστρέψει... Τώρα, αν κάτι κάηκε ηθελημένα ή κατα λάθος, είναι ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό θέμα!


"βαζω φωτιά" υποδεικνύει ότι θελω να καταστρέψω κάτι. Τα κάρβουνα και το φυτίλι τα ανάβεις. Αν τους βάλεις φωτιά, το κάνεις για να τα καταστρέψεις.
"Ανάβω" κάτι που με τη φωτιά του θα προσφέρει κάτι π.χ. φως, ενέργεια, θερμότητα... 
"Βάζω φωτιά" σε κάτι με σκοπό να το αφανίσω.

ΥΓ Balgior, αν δεις όλα τα παραδείγματα που έκανες στο πρώτο σου post, η διαφορά είναι ακριβώς αυτή


----------

